# Gepackte Dateien in Unterordnern entpacken



## Sasser (28. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe mehrere .zip-Dateien, in welchen wiederrum .zip-Dateien enthalten sind.

Ich möchte nun gern alle gepackten Dateien in meinem großen Ordner entpacken. Ist das im Windows direkt möglich oder benötige ich ein entsprechendes Programm hierfür?

Am Ende soll keine gepackte Datei mehr in irgendwelchen Unterordnern vorhanden, sondern entpackt sein.

Im WinRar funktioniert es leider nicht, da dieser immer nur die ausgewählten Dateien entpackt. Wenn man alle Ordner durchsucht und diese dann entpacken lässt, werden die Unterordner aber nicht entpackt...


----------



## Dr Dau (28. April 2010)

Hallo!

Versuche es mal mit 7-Zip und einer kleinen Batchdatei.
Siehe auch: Ordner mit zips/rars rekursiv entpacken

Die Zeile für *.rar kannst Du weglassen.
Damit aber auch die Archive in den Archiven entpackt werden, musst Du anstatt dem Schalter "-o" den Schalter "-ro" verwenden (r == rekursiv).

Zu bedenken ist, dass lediglich entpackt wird..... evtl. enthaltene ZIP-Archive müssen, wenn gewünscht, also extra gelöscht werden.
Aber dabei ist ja die Dateisuche von Windows eine ganz nützliche Hilfe. 

Und immer schön daran denken: niemals mit den originalen Dateien arbeiten. 
Ich würde mir also eine Kopie in einem separaten Verzeichnis anlegen und mich dort austoben.
Natürlich muss ausreichen freier Platz auf der Partition vorhanden sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

